
Startups worship the young. But research shows older people are most innovative - yarapavan
https://qz.com/954368/startups-worship-the-young-but-research-shows-people-are-most-innovative-when-theyre-older/
======
saas_co_de
Interesting research but I am not sure how many people actually believe that
startups want younger employees because they are more innovative. The more
obvious appeals are that they are childless so they can work longer hours,
will work for less, and have less experience in business so are less likely to
question the dubious strategies of leadership.

